# Brian's EV Conversion #3 another Saturn



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

*Sits down and pulls out the popcorn*


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

BWH said:


> *Sits down and pulls out the popcorn*


it will be slow till parts start getting here ( not to mention the actual car!!!!!)

Brian

popcorn is good though


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

Is there a 12 step program out there for you?

"Hello, my name is Brian, and I convert cars to electric."

In unison: "Hello, Brian." 

I'm curious to see which lessons you've learned in your conversions.

Seriously though, good luck!


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Hah, I have time. 

I bet that you will have a car and have pulled the engine before the first part I ordered gets here. 


We don't need a twelve step program 'for' EV builders. We need a twelve step program to make 'more' EV builders.


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

production-wise, you'll catch up to Tesla soon!


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

lottos said:


> production-wise, you'll catch up to Tesla soon!


Ya there not so quick are they

got the motor on the way all the gauges, shunt , welding cable, lugs, contactor, controller, (I am now an authorized Logisystems dealer) still more to get but its a good start

brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

well I think I may have found a donor car, hoping he will take 350 for this gem

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1078778828.html

I have called and talked to his mom but not the owner I will talk to him in the AM and go look at it ,, perhaps with a trailer. Will surley keep ya posted.

Brian


----------



## Alhaxit (Feb 17, 2009)

other then its not a 98 as it claims and someone already took the alloys off it , it looks pretty solid


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

Alhaxit said:


> other then its not a 98 as it claims and someone already took the alloys off it , it looks pretty solid


why do you think it is not a 98?


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, it's got "poser" windows and locks. They ought to knock $100 off the price just for that.

But seriously, there is a car for sale on Ebay that would make an incredibly easy conversion, 
look at item # 160321764168


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Alhaxit said:


> other then its not a 98 as it claims and someone already took the alloys off it , it looks pretty solid



ya that was a 94 and an automatic

we are going no to look at the 97 that is a manual trans

I will take pics


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

rfengineers said:


> Hey, it's got "poser" windows and locks. They ought to knock $100 off the price just for that.
> 
> But seriously, there is a car for sale on Ebay that would make an incredibly easy conversion,
> look at item # 160321764168


the one we are going to go look at does not have poser windows or poser locks

heck it does not even have poser under the hood,,, motor blowed up!!!


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

You'll have converted 3 cars in half the time it took me to convert 1! Impressive man good job and good luck!


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Man, your popping these EV's out like Bunnies! 

I had my EV "Done" but then I wanted to make it "Better" so now it's been 2 weeks and the motor is at the shop for new plates, and I probably won't get it for a few weeks. 

I have a feeling your EV #3 will be done before my new motor gets in my EV...


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

well we bought the car and it is being delivered to us and will be here in about 30 minutes, I will atke pics and then let you know what we paid for it, There are some title issues but we will work through them, pretty excited wait till ya see it.


Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

OK car showed up and here are the pics and details
98 Saturn I believe an SC2 have about 260K miles
tires OK (will probably replace)
interior really good condition
exterior , dirty and some scratches
he took the battery out and the cadilitic convertor
price 250 bucks,, and 75 bucks to deliver it to me 40 miles
all in all SWEET DEAL!!!!

Brian


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

At's nice, right there. Gonna make a nice conversion. You are really getting the hang of these conversions, Brian.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Harold in CR said:


> At's nice, right there. Gonna make a nice conversion. You are really getting the hang of these conversions, Brian.


each one does get easier, I expect all the parts to be here by the end of next week, but I can get started on battery boxes and of course many other things. Gonna try a new vacumm pump that I saw a link to from here some where, also getting some pretty small industrial type (high quality) vacuum switches. Its a 130vdc vacumm motor. I just hope all the parts get here on time so that doesn't delay me. In the course of this build my other Saturn gets to sit outside... OUCH. Any way tonight I power washed the motor bay and tomorrow am will drain fluids and yank the motor then probably start perhaps battery racks. Or something. Could build the hot water heater I suppose just to get that out of the way. I am sure I will find plenty to do tomorrow, heck may get ambitious and yank the motor tonight. ( doubt it though). wore myself out getting it in the garage the right direction.

MORE TO COME!!!

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

ClintK said:


> You'll have converted 3 cars in half the time it took me to convert 1! Impressive man good job and good luck!


Well the third one is not done yet but soon,,,,

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Slow night tonight just organized the garage a bit to make room for all the parts both coming in and off the car, drained and removed the radiators and a few other odds and ends. My buddy will be over later tomorrow so in the AM I think I will go th the metal store to get the angle iron and the 3/4" x 6" chunk of solid steel for the coupler, I can get that all welded up then get it trued up on the lathe. Also need some 3" x 3/8" steel for the 1/2 shaft adaptor. I wasn't sure that the last angle iron I bought would be tough enough as it was only 1x 1/8" but ya know what it works just great no flex or bending at all, the first car I used 1 1/2" x 1/8". What the heck the smaller stuff is lighter and cheaper. I will get about 40 feet of angle,, should be more than enough but I use it quite a bit for other things on the car and around the house so it is handy to have.

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Well here is our first real day at the conversion, a pretty productive day. Ed and I spent about 4 hours to complete the engine removal, gas tank cut hole in trunk,, doesn't really sound like much when I put it that way but it was still very productive, I just spent about another hor and a half turning the coupler. It looks great. I will not weld the clutch piece to it till I have the motor so I can get it on perfectly. Well tahts it so far.

Brian/ ED


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

a few more pics of today progress

Brian


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

rctous said:


> well here is our first real day at the conversion, a pretty productive day. Ed and i spent about 4 hours to complete the engine removal, gas tank cut hole in trunk,, doesn't really sound like much when i put it that way but it was still very productive, i just spent about another hor and a half turning the coupler. It looks great. I will not weld the clutch piece to it till i have the motor so i can get it on perfectly. Well tahts it so far.
> 
> Brian/ ed


Well guys, this is Ed. What a rush helping Brian do his third conversion! :d He was working so fast that I had to slow him down a little, otherwise this EV would have been ready by midnight; so I enticed him to take a break and go out for his favorite coffee: Venti maschiatto with 4 espresso shots.
It is a real treat to see a master at work.


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

KCEV said:


> Well guys, this is Ed. What a rush helping Brian do his third conversion! :d He was working so fast that I had to slow him down a little, otherwise this EV would have been ready by midnight; so I enticed him to take a break and go out for his favorite coffee: Venti maschiatto with 4 espresso shots.
> It is a real treat to see a master at work.


BTW the blue S10 in one of the pictures is mine: 144V (24 6-Volt Trojans), WarP 9, Russco Charger (booo), Curtis controller.


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

KCEV said:


> Well guys, this is Ed. What a rush helping Brian do his third conversion! :d He was working so fast that I had to slow him down a little, otherwise this EV would have been ready by midnight; so I enticed him to take a break and go out for his favorite coffee: Venti maschiatto with 4 espresso shots.
> It is a real treat to see a master at work.


Venti Maschiatto with 4 shots? And you think this will HELP him slow down?!


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Anaerin said:


> Venti Maschiatto with 4 shots? And you think this will HELP him slow down?!


Ya I am still a little buzzing/


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a bit of a tech question for some one here??

I am experimenting with the pot box and I have a couple 150 ohm pots. I hook it up to the controller and nothing happens,, so I checked the one that is currently on the car and at rest it is 228 ohms,, OK so the one pot I have is to low?? So I wired them both in series (both 150 ohm pots) so now I have a 300 ohm pot, hook it up and still nothing?? Why? when I press the pedal just slightly the way it is now just over the standing 228 ohms make the motor turn, so lets say 230 ohms makes the motor turn,, why won't my two pots in series (300ohms) make the motor turn?? Scratching my head???

any ideas???
Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

KCEV said:


> Well guys, this is Ed. What a rush helping Brian do his third conversion! :d He was working so fast that I had to slow him down a little, otherwise this EV would have been ready by midnight; so I enticed him to take a break and go out for his favorite coffee: Venti maschiatto with 4 espresso shots.
> It is a real treat to see a master at work.


Not sure we were working fast its just a pace. Heck Ed we spent more time talking than workin!!!! (LOL)Its just working smart not hard,, ya ya that's it!!! Not much to do without parts,, never planned on having the car so quickly. I guess I could do the rear tray for batteries but I want to try to get 7 batteries up front and 5 in the rear,, until I see what I can do up front that will possibly change the rear.

Brian


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

rctous said:


> Not sure we were working fast its just a pace. Heck Ed we spent more time talking than workin!!!! (LOL)Its just working smart not hard,, ya ya that's it!!! Not much to do without parts,, never planned on having the car so quickly. I guess I could do the rear tray for batteries but I want to try to get 7 batteries up front and 5 in the rear,, until I see what I can do up front that will possibly change the rear.
> 
> Brian


Let's insulate the batteries? My S10 with exposed batteries drops in range substantially during the winter months.
Ed


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice car. It looks strangely familiar. 

Has anyone ever used the space where the gas tank used to be to hold some more batteries?


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

BWH said:


> Nice car. It looks strangely familiar.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the space where the gas tank used to be to hold some more batteries?


if the batteries were smaller I suppose a person could get some in there, the car does easily hold 12 12 volt batteries.

Brian


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Brian.

Can I drive by and drop off my tractors and parts while I go out to lunch. I can be back in an hour to pick up the completed pullers. 

I used to be young and eager . . . But . . . WOW, I'm impressed.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Hey Brian.
> 
> Can I drive by and drop off my tractors and parts while I go out to lunch. I can be back in an hour to pick up the completed pullers.
> 
> I used to be young and eager . . . But . . . WOW, I'm impressed.


Any time Jim heck I will eat my lunch while your gone and still have it ready for ya when ya return.....

Brian


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

rctous said:


> Any time Jim heck I will eat my lunch while your gone and still have it ready for ya when ya return.....
> 
> Brian


Brian,

Ahhh . . . you young wippersnappers . . . You give me a pain (just like the pain I used to give the old pharts when I was young).

I guess pay back is a B%^$ch

Thanks for the grin.

Jim


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Ahhh . . . you young wippersnappers . . . You give me a pain (just like the pain I used to give the old pharts when I was young).
> 
> ...



yer welcome

been doing alot around here today but not on the car. I did manage to make the front battery tray and I believe I will be able to get the 4 batteries up there now that I chopped an inch of the tranny, this particular point on the tranny forced me to put the tray further forward and making it impossible for the fourth battery, now that I gain that inch it should be easy now. Also they changed the lighting brackets up there for the headlights,, it is now metal so I can cut, chop, mutilate then repair to make all the room I need. So now the car should sit nicely without any spring mods. Thats about it for today.

brian

Ps did get the heating elememt today from Ace. Should be lots of parts heading in this week.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Well messing around with the vacuum brake system today. I decided to think a bit outside the box (I mean inside the box) I am mounting the vacuum motor pump inside the vacuum reservoir. What the heck why not, this ought to really shut the thing up. The small brass fitting is attached to the exaust part of the pump and is vented outside the chamber, the vacuum inlet is just left alone,, I ran the wires out of a nylon fitting stuffed with silicone,,,,,,,,,,,now it dries. Hope there are no leaks. I am sure you are thinking like me HEAT!!!! Oh well we will see. This is a 136 VDC pump. Also I ordered a bad boy vacuum switch for this and it will be here this week, looks small and very HQ. Will post pics of that later. Well that was it for today I am sure there will be some comments on this one!!

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

one more shot I forgot to take

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Got a bit done today. real job has been busy and its hard to get motivated without all the parts here, the motor shipped today so I should have it thursday or friday. that is what I am really waiting on. I got all of the battery rack frames welded up and the rear one installed in the car, pretty cool the way this one will hang off the rear bumper, much more solid that Saturn #2. 

Played with the vacuum "thingy" today and it sucks, just waiting on the switch so I can test it out a bit more before putting it in the car, it is pretty darn quiet!!!

brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

got in a bunch of parts today , controller gauges , shunt , I bought some lugs that some one here posted for ebay and they are crap,, I re-ordered the real ones today, if it sounds to good it probably is any way a 50 dollar mistake. Motor will be here tomorrow as promised by FED EX and the 12 batteries will be delivered to the door even, no core and a great price!. Now I feel like I can finally get started, with any luck I will get the motor installed tomorrow, Ed did say he was going to help,, a few quad carmel macchiato's ( notice the spelling is correct) and we will get er done. That pretty much concludes all the parts time to do it

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

this looks interesting??? Probably pretty easy to modify and extend the sensor to the motor???

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41727


Brian


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

rctous said:


> got in a bunch of parts today , controller gauges , shunt , I bought some lugs that some one here posted for ebay and they are crap,, I re-ordered the real ones today, if it sounds to good it probably is any way a 50 dollar mistake. Motor will be here tomorrow as promised by FED EX and the 12 batteries will be delivered to the door even, no core and a great price!. Now I feel like I can finally get started, with any luck I will get the motor installed tomorrow, Ed did say he was going to help,, a few quad carmel macchiato's ( notice the spelling is correct) and we will get er done. That pretty much concludes all the parts time to do it
> 
> Brian


I'll be in charge of the interior cleaning and exterior buffing; in other words the real technical stuff.
Ed


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Motor and batteries showed up today so I got started on the motor and adaptor plate. First thing I did was get the coupler affixed to the motor and get the clutch disc welded on. Got a pretty good start on the plate but not finished. I had to go to the dentist today and just couldn't get motivated to continue tonight. Thats about it for today no pics as its the same as the last one pretty much.

Brian


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

KCEV said:


> I'll be in charge of the interior cleaning and exterior buffing; in other words the real technical stuff.
> Ed


Ed,

Well now the truth is finally coming out.

I'll bet that all along you have been doing all of the work while Brian has been taking all the credit. You are probably just shy and retiring and wanteed to stay in the background.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Ed,
> 
> Well now the truth is finally coming out.
> 
> I'll bet that all along you have been doing all of the work while Brian has been taking all the credit. You are probably just shy and retiring and wanteed to stay in the background.



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Don't tell ED/

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

well today was a good day , I managed to get the motor permanately connected to the tranny and got the 1/2 shaft mount built. This is by far the best 1/2 shaft I ever built so far. Just cut the grooves in the steel and smack with a hammer to bend to the right angle then weld shut. Thought I would get the motor in today but need to find a bottom motor mount type thingy yet for the passenger side. The first Saturn that part came off the geo Storm. I received the vacuum switch for my vacuum brake system and it works pretty well and there does not appear to be any leakes in the reserve tank. So far so good . We are expecting a million feet of snow ( or none) as the weather men have no clue so it will be a great day to spend on the EV.

Brian


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

rctous said:


> well today was a good day , I managed to get the motor permanately connected to the tranny and got the 1/2 shaft mount built. This is by far the best 1/2 shaft I ever built so far. Just cut the grooves in the steel and smack with a hammer to bend to the right angle then weld shut. Thought I would get the motor in today but need to find a bottom motor mount type thingy yet for the passenger side. The first Saturn that part came off the geo Storm. I received the vacuum switch for my vacuum brake system and it works pretty well and there does not appear to be any leakes in the reserve tank. So far so good . We are expecting a million feet of snow ( or none) as the weather men have no clue so it will be a great day to spend on the EV.
> 
> Brian


A few more pictures before Brian connected the motor to the tranny. Notice that we took a peek at the motor brushes.
Ed


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

lol.. what on earth would cause you to take a look at the brushes?


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

pretty good day so far got the motor 100% in and the front battery rack in and almost havr the upper rack done, takin a bit of a break as you can see the weather is snowing like crazy and the wife has a fire going so I thought I would enjoy that for a while. Having issuse with my stupid welder, the switch on the handle (actually the internal relay in the welder) is stuck, I know I can fix it but don't feel like it right now, so I have learned to weld left handed so the other hand is on the main power switch on the welder that I turn on and off as needed. Ya it sucks. ED didn't make it due to the weather but he could have been a good "welder switch operator" today, heck taht sounds like a pretty serious job. Any way here are todays pics.

Brian


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

What have I done!!!?? I've created a saturn monster!

Hi Brian, you are seriously making me look bad. I bet many of the wields on the car will still be warm on the test drive.

Wish some body told me you were doing yet ANOTHER EV LOL.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

PatricioIN said:


> lol.. what on earth would cause you to take a look at the brushes?



because they were there???

brian


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

PatricioIN said:


> lol.. what on earth would cause you to take a look at the brushes?


Took a look at you conversion videos; nice job.
Ed


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

started off today ripping apart the welder. I knew it was a relay that had stuck so in I went. Foung the stuck relay , there are like 10 of them, I couldn't realy remove it from the board it was mounted to so I took my soldering iron and started melting the housing to acces the contact points. Ya not the best way but none the less effective. Snapped apart the stuck contact scrapped and cleaned it the best I could, lubed it up and put it all back together and it works like a charm. Not sure how long though hopefully for a long time.

On the car I have all the racks in permanently and incorporated the controller mount to it as well. I painted the vacuum reservoir and made and painted the controller board. Was able to get the batteries in the front rack with no cutting at all ( or hammering) this was a very pleasant surprise.

Bought a small brake/ shear from Harbor freight for bending the pot box, and what a piece of shi$%%, Just testing it I busted a gear off inside. I will call tomorrow and have it picked and and get my money back. That sucked. 

Also mounted the DC / DC. just need to do some more basic mounting, gauges wire it up then go for a ride. Decided to watch Tiger today and enjoy the rest of my Sunday.

Will post pics soon.

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

some pics

brian


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian, I meant to ask you, how does that warp 9" impulse work in a car that size and weight? Are you able to hold highway speed with it?


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

well I got a bit more done this evening, notice the "BAD BOY" vacumm switch. Initial tests very promising, small and accurate. Strapped in the reservoir to some very porous foam for noise,, this is already very quiet but this should help make it even quieter. Thats it for today.

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

david85 said:


> Brian, I meant to ask you, how does that warp 9" impulse work in a car that size and weight? Are you able to hold highway speed with it?


it works very well ( I think) plenty of power and highway speeds over 80mph. I have had mine up to 72 before and there was still some left but I didn't want to push it. 55-60 no problem at all.

Brian


----------



## dudette (Jul 17, 2008)

No I didn't know about #3 so just finished reading up on it and it is looking great. Wouldn't surprise me to see ya drive it off the property this weekend.


dudette


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

dudette said:


> No I didn't know about #3 so just finished reading up on it and it is looking great. Wouldn't surprise me to see ya drive it off the property this weekend.
> 
> 
> dudette


He just wants his other EV not to be alonE!


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

I did the electric water heater again and this time was much simpler and worked out way better than mine. I was also able to utilize all galvanized parts and saved a fortune not having to buy brass stuff ( except a couple things) Also note the PRV installed on the "cross" connector. I filled it all up with antifreex so it is ready to be wired up and completed.

Ed also wanted some insulated batteries so this is what I did, lots of blood but over all I am happy with the end resault. Down to the contactor board, and gauges basically, the main wiring doesn't take to long. Then we drive,, I am certain by of before this weekend we will be cruising.

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

lottos said:


> He just wants his other EV not to be alonE!


well ya I thought everyone had at least two of them!! That way I can say I get 60 miles range from my EV '(S) with lead acid!!!!


LOL

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Just finished up with the front brakes , new rotors and got the axles back in so that is done now and out of the way. Won't have the 2/ wire till wednesday ( they messed up and sent me 1/0 the first time. What a hassel that became. But this is incredible wire from the "cable yard" Talk to louis he will help you out!!!!


Time for breakfast!!!

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Got a couple details out of the way today, managed to get the gauges in the dash, amps and voltmeter, pretty much just like the lsat time. Also got the pot box done,, but it is not really a pot pox at all. I really like the way it turned out it actually has built in expo so reverse should be incredibly smooth. just letting the JB weld cure overnight then give it a good greasing mount the pedal and run the wires to the controller. Tomorrow ( perhaps later tonight tackle the contactor board, got a really cool relay from KTA for the heater element looks very heavy duty and only like 53 bucks,, after that its main wire time and install the front batteries with insulation then go for a cruise,

Brian


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I love it! Why didn't I think of gearing as a solution? If the pot that came with my pot box has problems, I know what I'm going to do... With a little fabrication, it's much cheaper.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Bottomfeeder said:


> I love it! Why didn't I think of gearing as a solution? If the pot that came with my pot box has problems, I know what I'm going to do... With a little fabrication, it's much cheaper.


ya less than 6 bucks!!! And a much smoother end resault. Much better resolution from 300 degrees of motion.

not to mention simple.

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Did alot of wiring today ( most of it) all that is left is the front batteries to put in and insulate them, make the shorter leads to series them all add a fuse and see if it all works. Should be about 2-3 hours tomorrow before we go for a cruise. Still details left like the new head liner and the cleaning of the car,, a nice wax and polishing. But pretty darn close.

Brian


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Do you have a solution for the tachometer?


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

david85 said:


> Do you have a solution for the tachometer?


no, not yet but I haven't givin it to much thought yet. Let meknow if you do come up with something

brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I got er done today. Ed came by and we went for a couple mile test drive and all is well. I must say I really like the vacuum pump system I designed for this,, I cannot even hear it at all. Not sure if the motor in it will blow up but time will tell. I hooked up the amp meter to the battery side this time and wow hardley any current at all, I am used to it being on the motor side. Washed the car still needs detailed and many small things to do to finish it all up but so far its pretty darn cool. Nice to see to Ev's in the drive way!

Brian


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats Brian!

When are you coming over to Australia to do mine?!


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

here are a few final shots of the car,, the ride height is awesome but hard to tell. Also the new pot box "INCREDIBLE" so smooth I still can't believe it, even in reverse,,, if any one out the want one let me know I guarantee you 1000% satisfaction, just send me your gas pedal.

Also I am using my beater Kelly charger till the other gets here from China,, I have 3 of the China chargers and they work great as well.!!!

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

lottos said:


> Congrats Brian!
> 
> When are you coming over to Australia to do mine?!



as soon as you send 4 tickets,,, man I am so there!!!! of course so is the wife and kids!!!!!


Brian


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn. You have completed a full EV in the time it took me to send my motor and transmission to a shop for plates, and I still don't have it yet...

You should really consider your own EV conversion shop as a side job. These EVs have been excellent, and everyone wants more conversions threads to read and pictures to look at.


----------



## dudette (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, Yoooooo!

Are we forgetting someone,Brian

dudette


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

dudette said:


> Hey, Yoooooo!
> 
> Are we forgetting someone,Brian
> 
> dudette


you mean the trip to Austrailia Mom???

Brian


----------



## dudette (Jul 17, 2008)

I do?
I have always wanted to go there.

dudette


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

rctous said:


> as soon as you send 4 tickets,,, man I am so there!!!! of course so is the wife and kids!!!!! ( and mom)
> 
> 
> Brian



Have to add another ticket it looks like!!!!!


Brian


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

So when are you starting on your next conversion?


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

ClintK said:


> So when are you starting on your next conversion?



we are looking for a car , we are considering LifePO , still pricey for batts best I have come accros is 10,500.00 for bats (156 volt 150 ah) also wanting to do a Warp 11 motor next time on a bigger car,,, but we will see.

Brian


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe I missed it but what pot did you use for the throttle setup? Did you enclose the pot and gears to keep dirt and stuff off them?


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Maybe I missed it but what pot did you use for the throttle setup? Did you enclose the pot and gears to keep dirt and stuff off them?



post #63 in this thread

no cover or anything its in the car on the pedal under the dash not a very high dirt, dust zone,, the pot itself is enclosed ,,a cleaning every year or two should suffice


first one here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-ev-conversion-2-saturn-project-26520p46.html


post #455


if you wanted to know specifically the pot it is a Radio Shack 5K 300 degree pot retail $2.89





Brian


----------



## carvis (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Brian,

it's amazing....

It must be very complicated to do convert...



Carvis


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

rctous said:


> if you wanted to know specifically the pot it is a Radio Shack 5K 300 degree pot retail $2.89
> 
> Brian


Yup, that's what I wanted, thanks.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

carvis said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> it's amazing....
> 
> ...


Hey Carvis thanks for jumping in here ,, it does get aesier after ya get one under your belt

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Yup, that's what I wanted, thanks.


this one in particular

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102789

brian


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

One thing I wonder about with these pots is durability. How often does a volume knob or dimmer switch actually get operated, compared to the amount a throttle in an EV would see, and how will they stand up to the use? I guess we'll see. They're cheap enough to carry spares but I'd hate to have one freak out on me in traffic  Have you ever taken one apart to see how they are constructed? Have you thought about sealing it against dust with some caulking or something? I know what happens with some old volume knobs that start crackling when you move them, which would probably translate into some odd behavior in an EV.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

It's definitely true that pots can go bad very easily. But, the radio shack pot probably isn't more protected than the expensive one that comes with the pot box. Although perhaps the quality is an issue. I'm not really sure. I suppose Brian and Ed will be the guinea pigs. Really, the hall effect pedals are the better way to go. Resistance based signals are always flaky.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

You went from



rctous said:


> it will be slow till parts start getting here ( not to mention the actual car!!!!!)


to



rctous said:


> Well I got er done today.


in 16 days. 

Set up the sign out front, you have a new job.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> One thing I wonder about with these pots is durability. How often does a volume knob or dimmer switch actually get operated, compared to the amount a throttle in an EV would see, and how will they stand up to the use? I guess we'll see. They're cheap enough to carry spares but I'd hate to have one freak out on me in traffic  Have you ever taken one apart to see how they are constructed? Have you thought about sealing it against dust with some caulking or something? I know what happens with some old volume knobs that start crackling when you move them, which would probably translate into some odd behavior in an EV.



from what I have seen of the high dollar PB6 these are an improvment. The PB 6 pot (the actual pot) is pretty cheap and cheesy itself. Now that I took one apart I will never buy another one of them. There are better pots out there for a few dollars more one day mabey I will try them.


Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

BWH said:


> You went from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya took my time on this one...LOL

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

today I got the heater all wired into the controlls and all works just like I expected it to . Also had to take down the headliner and replace the torn fabric with all new pretty stuff. That turned out well sure makes a difference the way the ccar looks inside.

Brian


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

rctous said:


> today I got the heater all wired into the controlls and all works just like I expected it to . Also had to take down the headliner and replace the torn fabric with all new pretty stuff. That turned out well sure makes a difference the way the ccar looks inside.
> 
> Brian


Hey drooping headliners are good for polishing bald guy's heads.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Hey drooping headliners are good for polishing bald guy's heads.


I will be sure to mention that to ED.. LOL


Brian


----------



## joshg678 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is amazing, i want to have my own EV and save me some money. Just don't have the money to get all the parts needed.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

joshg678 said:


> This is amazing, i want to have my own EV and save me some money. Just don't have the money to get all the parts needed.



YA BUYING new ev specific parts can be pretty expensive,, there are many who use other motors from forklifts etc. This can save quite a bit of money. And if you can avoid any labor dollars then you will save TONS OF MONEY!!!

Brian


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

Thought I would remind you of what we did on the tach: (think someone asked back a bit)
http://www.saturn.offical.net/node/326
I am going to throw the PCM out of my Saturn and use a DDCM (Dumb Dave's Control Module) and Embedded processor to use all the gauges on the dash ... as in "Fuel" an algorithm to show amps, volts, time left as amount in "tank" - in "temp" as motor temp AND controller temp - with idiot light to say what is getting hot-- well u get the idea.. Keep up the good work.. and when I finally turn my key YOU will hear the sound of a Hemi coming from under the hood lol ( from my sound effects off the DDCM) 

Dave


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,

You wrote that you will be using 2 pots for the throttle. Is that because the potentiometer is overstressed or overheats or just doesn't last very long or is there another reason?

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## ftaffy (Mar 13, 2009)

I believe the answer (well i would) is a safety feature. You link the two and if the two signals are different then it errors.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

darvex said:


> Hi,
> 
> You wrote that you will be using 2 pots for the throttle. Is that because the potentiometer is overstressed or overheats or just doesn't last very long or is there another reason?
> 
> Thanks for your answer.


a second pot just for reverse a 1K instead of 5 k,, there is no stress on the exising pot and its still going strong, no issues at all

Brian


----------



## e-struck (Mar 3, 2009)

Brian, I have followed all three of your builds, sorry about the first one. have realy enjoyed reading all the posts.
I ran across this inter cooler pump while searching for fuel pumps it looks to be perfect for a heater circulation pump, magnetic drive means no shaft seal to leak . It might be a little pricey but application seems perfect.
The site address www.autoperformanceengineering.com/html/jabsco.html
Wayne


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That seems like overkill compared to this at $40 http://www.adventurerv.net/shurflo-...p-1713.html?osCsid=ccu0nfghs8j5kfcfmkucniriv6


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> That seems like overkill compared to this at $40 http://www.adventurerv.net/shurflo-...p-1713.html?osCsid=ccu0nfghs8j5kfcfmkucniriv6


I would be a bit cautious on the pump that JRP3 is showing. It's a pump designed for a cold, fresh water system in a RV. I don't know how it would handle hot coolant. Before I bought one I would want to know.

Has anyone tried one and what was the result?

A lot of those fresh water pumps are diaphram types and are very noisy as well

Probably you would want to look at a purpose built heater auixillary pump like the one shown here off eBay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUXILIARY-WATER...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Or

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Merc...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

These are centrifical pumps (*VERY QUIET*) designed for hot coolant. I see these new and used ranging in price from 25.00 up to 150.00. 

Most all Euro car manufacturers and many US and Asian OEMs have one for one model or another. 

Pick a Part or the like might be a good place to look.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The pump is not very loud, depending on how you mount it you probably wont hear it. If you plumb it on the return line it wont see really high temperatures so I don't think it will be a problem . I guess I'll find out


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

the fuel pump I used both time is only like 45 bucks as well not very expensive the mores expensive part is the darn thermostat I need to work that out. Also I am trying a different pump from my pals at harbor freight for the next one

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=9576

I got a slightly smaller one for 27 bucks.

Brian


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

rctous said:


> the fuel pump I used both time is only like 45 bucks as well not very expensive the mores expensive part is the darn thermostat I need to work that out. Also I am trying a different pump from my pals at harbor freight for the next one
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=9576
> 
> ...


Brian,

Thats a nice looking pump for the price. Hope the quality is there.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Thats a nice looking pump for the price. Hope the quality is there.


ya it seams to be OK we will see here


----------



## cdtomlinson (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the PM Brian. Right now I am just exploring possibilities. As a teacher, I don't have the unlimited funds some people seem to have, so I am seeing if this is even feasible on what I can afford to spend. I got the car for next to nothing, so I am trying to find cheap sources for Batteries and motors, probably from a forklift. Any way, I'll let you know when I am ready and thanks. Your conversion looks good.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rctous said:


> I did the electric water heater again and this time was much simpler and worked out way better than mine. I was also able to utilize all galvanized parts and saved a fortune not having to buy brass stuff ( except a couple things) Also note the PRV installed on the "cross" connector. I filled it all up with antifreex so it is ready to be wired up and completed.


You've got me really curious on the heater.... can you PLEASE detail what you used? Perhaps where you got the heater and pump? Looks very compact, and it would be nice to use the original core.


----------



## bradyman1 (Feb 23, 2010)

What was the total cost of the conversion and what is the distance that it can travel? Sorry if I missed this in the previous posts.

Jason


----------

